# Coyote videos



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im a big fan of watching videos to learn about hunting and there is a ton of good coyote hunting videos out there. Learning the basic's of set-up , calling both hand and electronic callers , guns ect. can be done at home , then take what you have learned out in the field.
This past year I started a video collection to get me through the "off" season and try to learn new things. Here the collection that I have purchased so far and would recommend to those starting out.

Randy Anderson-
Calling all Coyotes
Calling all Coyotes 2
Primos Calling all Coyotes 1
Primos Calling all Coyotes 2
Primos Calling all Coyotes 3
Primos Calling all Coyotes 4
Primos Calling all Coyotes 5
Primos Calling all Coyotes 6
Primos Master the Arts "Guide to Predator calling "

Randy is one of the best , great videos and very instructral , a must have for any coyote caller. I also use Randy's hand calls also.

Randy Anderson & Rick Paillet -Verminators 
Predator or Prey 1
Predator or Prey 2
Predator or Prey 3
Loved these videos and wish they would film some more. I also use Rick's hand calls. Love the Tweety.

Les Johnson 
Predator Quest - Quest for the Best
Best of the Quest 1
Best of the Quest 2
Best of the Quest 3

Top videos , Les and Jeff Johnson have won the mid-west twice , been crowned national champs 4 times and as a team placed 2nd in the world championships.
I highly recommend these videos as they are some my favorites. I also use Les's calls , very expensive compared to others , but worth it to me.

Mark Zepp -
Free grass and no fences
Good , not the best , but good.

Byron South -
Where predators become prey
Great video and I will buy more of his soon. He is the reason I bought my Mojo decoy.

FoxPRO -
Predators vol. 1
Very good , Im a proud FoxPRO owner anyway.

Geoff Nemnich - 
Coyote Crazy vol. 1
Good

VCO - Varmite Control Officer
vol. 2 
Very good watch , will buy vol. 1 as well.


* Videos I didnt much care for - 

Johnny Stewart - Operation Predator 3 , 4 , 5 & 6
I didnt much care for these videos , I ordered them thinking with 6 videos in the series they would be good , also being attatched to the Johnny Stewart name they might be worth buying. I didnt like the footage , not very detailed and just plain got bored of them. I gave these to my Dad , he'll watch anything. I dont much care for the JS hand calls and electronic callers either - junk!

Drury Outdoors -
Predator madness 1
Predator Madness 4
Predator madness 5
Im not a big fan of trapping, snares , shooting from a helicopter, truck , bow hunting or running coyotes with dogs. I though that the Drury boys would produce a much better quality video than this , they put out great deer, turkey and elk videos , but certainly cut budgets to make these. Predator madness videos are SOME OF THE WORST i HAVE EVER SEEN AND SADLY PURCHASED. What a waste of money. Gave these to my Dad as well.

Dan Thompson -
Predator calling
Dan is well known for his brand of calls , but he should of hired someone else to do his videos. Most of this video is showing how to use his calls (better turn your sound down should have been a warning before the video started). The hunt parts are horrible and a child could of taken better footage. I lasted about 30 mins. of this video and stopped it , I couldnt take anymore and have yet to take it back off the shelf. Another waste of money.

So all in all thats my take on the 29 coyote hunting videos that I have personally watched and own.

Whats you guys favorites and recommendations ?

Matt

PS - for all the videos above and LOTS more , check out www.allpredatorcalls.com


----------

